# I want this one!



## kyaggie (Jan 18, 2014)

This is an oak at the place my wife works. Ya' think they would notice if I cut it down? I wanna' see what all of that looks like inside!

Mike


----------



## robersonjr (Jan 18, 2014)

Me too


----------



## Dan Masshardt (Jan 18, 2014)

Do they make a silencer for your chainsaw and a flashlight attachment?


----------



## longbeard (Jan 18, 2014)

Michael, just take a piece out of the middle, maybe they won't notice.


Harry


----------



## BayouPenturner (Jan 18, 2014)

interesting tree, I have a burl on my oak, they said if I chop off the burl it will die.  it is tempting


----------



## SDB777 (Jan 18, 2014)

BayouPenturner said:


> interesting tree, I have a burl on my oak, they said if I chop off the burl it will die.  it is tempting


 

Unless the burl goes all the way through, I'd have to call this one.  After all, if it goes all the way through and you cut it...yes, the tree will die.  If it is hanging off the side and you cut it, the tree will try to scar the cut(if you paint the cut to reduce ants and moisture) and it will probably be just fine!


I've taken a few burls off the side of trees, and they are doing just fine(and the burls too)





Scott (cut it and once on the ground utilize it) B


----------



## Bob Wemm (Jan 18, 2014)

SDB777 said:


> BayouPenturner said:
> 
> 
> > interesting tree, I have a burl on my oak, they said if I chop off the burl it will die.  it is tempting
> ...


 

Have to agree with you Scott, most of our Aussie trees will handle the burl being sliced off the side of the tree, without too much problem. Sealing the scar would also be a good idea.

Bob.:wink:


----------



## Bob Wemm (Jan 18, 2014)

kyaggie said:


> This is an oak at the place my wife works. Ya' think they would notice if I cut it down? I wanna' see what all of that looks like inside!
> 
> Mike


 
Only one way to find out Mike, chop it and see what happens.
There is not a lot can be done after it's on the ground.:biggrin::biggrin:

Bob.


----------

